# Touchscreen - Anschluss an beliebigen PC



## g-zus (9. Januar 2005)

Hi Leude,

mein Freund hat sich mal einen Toucscreen-PC gekauft, das war so ein Komplettsystem das z.B. auch bei Bankautomaten so benutzt wurde. Ich glaub, das wurde sogar aus so einem Automaten ausgebaut.

Nun, der PC der daran angeschlossen war ist nun leider hinüber (war eh nur 133Mhz) und deshalb will er das Zeugs jetzt wegwerfen bzw den Touchscreen verkaufen. Ich würd Ihn ihm gerne abnehmen, aber ich habs mir angeschaut und der TFT-Touchscreen ist einerseits an den SeriellenAnschluss angeschlossen und andererseits über so eine Art Flachbandkabel an das Mainboard angeschlossen, also meine Frage:

Kann ich den Touchscreen auch an eine belibige VGA-Grafikkarte anschließen? Was für einen Adapter müsste ich mir denn da besorgen oder zusammenlöten? Oder könnt ich es (das Flachbandkabel) auch auf einem anderen Mainboard anschließen?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2005)

Die Belegung des Flachbandkabels könntest Du anhand der Lötstellen am Gerät erkennen.
Heisst, die Techniker, die da reinschauen, wollen auch Infos, vielleicht steht da was. Wenn
dem so ist, Anschluß-Adapter löten. Der Blick Durch die Google-Brille mit Hilfe der Bezeichnung
könnte auch was bringen. Zu guter Letzt könnte dieses Flachbandkabel die gleiche Belegung
wie Laptop-Screens besitzen.

Sorgen würde ich mir eher um den seriellen Anschluß und das Auslesen des Touchscreens
machen, aber hier hättest Du ne Chance, auf der Platte des gestorbenen Rechners die Treiber-
leichen oder zumindest die Treiberbezeichnungen zu finden.

mfg


----------



## g-zus (9. Januar 2005)

Treiber etc und sogar der Original-PC wären dabei.

Hab beim Hersteller mal nachgefragt (heißt Jumptec, bzw jetzt heisst er Krontec oder so!), die meinten dass der Anschluss an andre PCs immer teuer und schwierig is, Upgrade und Reparatur vom PC würde dahingegen 150€ kosten.

Kanns sein, dass auf dem mainboard ein extra Controller drauf ist oder so?

Die genaue bezeichnung des gerätes weiß ich leider nicht, mein Freund meinte es hieß "Jumptec little Monster" oder so.



> Zu guter Letzt könnte dieses Flachbandkabel die gleiche Belegung



was genau würde das bedeuten? Könnte ich den Touchsreen dann sogar direkt an ein Laptop anschließen? hatte ich eigentlich sogar vor....  Blos halt an ein Notebook mit VGA-Ausgang (sollte eben die PIN-Belegung durch einen Adapter auf VGA möglich sein!).


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2005)

Die werden keinen eigenen TFT mit ner besonderen Technik gebaut haben, erst recht nicht ne spezielle Grafikkarte. Wie du siehst, reicht schon ein nicht genormtes Kabel zu nehmen um
das Gefühl zu vermitteln, hier sei etwas ganz Besonderes im Gange. Ich denke weiterhin, die
Pinbelegung ist die gleiche wie an einem stinknormalen VGA-15pin-Stecker. 
Die Idee mit dem Laptop kam mir, weil Laptop-TFTs genauso mit einem Flachbandkabel
angeschlossen sind. Ergo--> Suche die Belegung eines Laptop-TFT und uU hast Du auch die
Belegung dieses Gerätes.

mfg chmee


----------



## g-zus (10. Januar 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die werden keinen eigenen TFT mit ner besonderen Technik gebaut haben, erst recht nicht ne spezielle Grafikkarte. Wie du siehst, reicht schon ein nicht genormtes Kabel zu nehmen um
> das Gefühl zu vermitteln, hier sei etwas ganz Besonderes im Gange.
> mfg chmee




Zitat der Quatschköpfe die diese Teile vertreiben:

_der TFT-Anschluss entspricht Jumptec-Spezifikation - um das TFT mit diesem 
Kabel z.B. 
an einen PC anzuschließen, benötigen Sie die passende 
Jumptec-PCI-Grafikkarte._ 

  lol
die versuchen einem das wirklich aufzulabern. ich kann ja mal fragen ob mein Freund auch Datensheets etc. zu dem PC, dem mainboard und dem TFT hat.

Ich qürd aber auch auf VGA-Belegung tippen....

€dit:
~~~

Hier gibts das Datenblatt:
http://www.jumptec.de/product/data/pdf/slot_lm2_d.pdf

Noch mehr Infos:
http://www.jumptec.de/product/data/slotpc/littlemonster2d.html

Anscheinend hat der doch nen speziellen Grafikchip onboard.


----------



## chmee (14. Januar 2005)

Habe gerade auf der Seite nachgeschaut.
Das PISA-Board  ist etwas Besonderes. Das was drauf ist, nicht.

Bin also weiterhin der Meinung, das Ding könnte man instandsetzen.

Habe nochn bissel weiter gesucht.

Schau nochmal auf dem Screen nach. Irgend welche weiteren
Bezeichnungen, Zahlen ?

ELO-Touch oder Hampshire Touschscreen-Treiber 

zu ELO

Wieviel  soll ich Deinem Freund denn dafür zahlen, dass er es mir verkauft ?

mfg


----------

